# Logisystems Controller



## djreiner (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey -- new to this site. I'm converting a 96 Passat.

I just hooked up my Logisystems Controller and like a dope, I put 120V to the Pot leads instead of the KSI lead. 

Will this FRY my controller? I can't get the motor to spin.

Hoping someone knows.

THANKS.

Drew


----------

